# plants with severums



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

I am going for a bigger tank. i want to make it planted (only few plants). can anybody name which plants should i plant which will suit severums in it.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm trying out the idea myself. The anubia plant seem to be fine. The amazon sword is a little beat up (on some tip of the leaves) but I think the oscar did it.










More pictures if you click on the www link under my signature. Also note that plants may or may not work with severum in the long run but it may work temporarily. Each fish will be different so start off with some hardy plants like anubia and then see how that goes.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The best plants to keep with severums are plastic. Severums love vegetation.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

It can depend on the severum. Anubias tied to wood is usually safe, but well rooted swords, lotus, val, and hardy plants may work.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

BillD said:


> The best plants to keep with severums are plastic. Severums love vegetation.


Many people on the other forum tell me that they keep their severum with anubia and it does fine. At the same time, some people's severum tear up the anubia.

For me it's either real plants or no plants. Oh lucky bamboo plant with the root sticking in the tank works great. That's more of a nitrate remover then for look but I like the way it look :lol:

It's that tiny green stick in the back of the sponge filter. Sorry out of focus.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

what does well rooted means??? i mean how should i make it well rooted so that severums will not pull it off??


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

By well rooted, I meant secured in the substate so it is more difficult for the sevs to uproot the plants. You could allow the plants to establish, so the roots spread and make it difficult for the sevs to pull up and/or lay a small twig between the stems at the base of the swords and then anchor the twig with rocks that the sevs can't move.


----------

